# Dog allergy to air fresheners



## Shezzie (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi all,
BEWARE of air fresheners. My French bulldog came out in hives and big lumps, he was really bad. We whittled it down to the new air freshener we got for the bathroom, it was a sense & spray (Glade) the fragrance was "Homemade biscuit delight" luckily we sussed this out as it was a severe reaction. We now don't use any air fresheners as we did some research into this and found a lot of the air fresheners around have really bad chemicals that not only cause problems for animals but humans too. Thought if we could warn people as some people may not realise it is an air freshener that is causing their dogs allergy. Hope this helps somebody !


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the thought.

Our Staffy has allergies and any type of plug in air freshener does cause a bad reaction in her. My Jack Russell, however, is unaffected by them.

Some dogs can tolerate air freshener and some cannot.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I once saw a plug in that had an ornament shelf about 3 feet above it. The paint on the underside of the shelf was bubbled and peeling. That put me right off them.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Air fresheners make me gag, so I've never used on......horrible things!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Shezzie said:


> Hi all,
> BEWARE of air fresheners. My French bulldog came out in hives and big lumps, he was really bad. We whittled it down to the new air freshener we got for the bathroom, it was a sense & spray (Glade) the fragrance was "Homemade biscuit delight" luckily we sussed this out as it was a severe reaction. We now don't use any air fresheners as we did some research into this and found a lot of the air fresheners around have really bad chemicals that not only cause problems for animals but humans too. Thought if we could warn people as some people may not realise it is an air freshener that is causing their dogs allergy. Hope this helps somebody !


Bottom line is they are all toxic to all living things and none should be used, ever.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to share.
Good advice to be aware of what is in products and to do the best to protect ourselves and our pets.
I personally don't use anything like that due to my daughters asthma and knowing how they can effect me even though i have no allergies


----------



## Shezzie (Feb 18, 2018)

I should of known better, but it's certainly made me more aware of what I have in my home. I have had dogs around for most of my life but only one other ever had a reaction to something which I now look back on and wonder if it was an air freshener ? Yes some dogs may not show symptoms of air fresheners bothering them but how do we know if they may cause future problems which we may not associate to using these chemicals. It's made me think :Wideyed


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

They give me a stocking headache so can't imagine how unpleasant they must be to dogs and cats whose sense of smell are far more advanced than ours.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have just got 2 automatic air fresheners. I love the smell and sure the house must smell better to visitors. I have noticed that Toffee has been a bit down and I wondered if the noise it makes is worrying her. She does seem to have settled again so I will carry on using them as I really do like them.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I have just got 2 automatic air fresheners. I love the smell and sure the house must smell better to visitors. I have noticed that Toffee has been a bit down and I wondered if the noise it makes is worrying her. She does seem to have settled again so I will carry on using them as I really do like them.


Really you should put your dogs' health first and get rid of them. They are not good for you, or your animals, or your guests.

Aren't there enough air pollutants we have to live with every day, without deliberately filling our homes with more?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Really you should put your dogs' health first and get rid of them. They are not good for you, or your animals, or your guests.
> 
> Aren't there enough air pollutants we have to live with every day, without deliberately filling our homes with more?


I am happy with them as are a lot of people. Thanks for your advice though.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My Staffie was allergic to any product that had a fragrance, they caused him to sneeze. I haven't a clue about Tammy our puppy Jack Russell, as I don't used these products anymore. I don't use bio washing powder either for the pets' beds as Duke had an allergic reaction to it.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't even consider using manufactured fresheners, if only because of the formaldehyde risk.

There are natural products that can scent your home without chemicals.

https://www.indoordoctor.com/health-hazards-plug-air-fresheners/


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I cant stand perfume on people. My friend and I were out the other day and 2 women sat at the next table and we both had to put our hands up to our faces and turn away as we were choking.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Blitz said:


> I am happy with them as are a lot of people. Thanks for your advice though.


Me too - i cant think of anything worse than a house that stinks of dog.

Lucy is 14 soon, she's lived her entire life surrounded by airfreshners, as have our 4 children (all now adults). They've survived ......


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I sometimes use Fabreeze but not that often and I have a gel in a cupboard


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If you read the really tiny print on 'normal' air fresheners, they often specify how big the space they're used in should be (bigger than rooms in normal-sized houses) and have all sorts of warnings. Trouble is you need a microscope to read it. If I want the air freshening, I open the windows. Natural things like essential oils are much less toxic, and I have a spray called 'Air Therapy' based on citrus oils for use in emergencies.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Me too - i cant think of anything worse than a house that stinks of dog.
> 
> Lucy is 14 soon, she's lived her entire life surrounded by airfreshners, as have our 4 children (all now adults). They've survived ......


We all survive. I would think you'd want something a bit better than simply survival for your family. Reducing the exposure to toxic chemicals where you have a choice to do so would be part of that.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> Me too - i cant think of anything worse than a house that stinks of dog.


A house that stinks of dog and air freshener.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm not sure the need to chastise those who do choose to use air fresheners. We all pick our poisons. I'm sure no one lives a toxin-free life. 

I cook with a lot of garlic, so I stink the house up that way  
If it gets bad, I put a pot of water on the stove, put some cloves in it, and let it simmer for hours. That freshens up the house nicely. Dogs and cats don't seem to mind either.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Not sure why people who are fanatical about something have to try and convert everyone to their way of thinking. If you don't like air fresheners do not use them. If you have an allergy to them or to other normal household products do not use them. If you like using them then use them. If you read up about everything that is bad for you and take action you would have to live in a little bubble and die of starvation.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Blitz said:


> Not sure why people who are fanatical about something have to try and convert everyone to their way of thinking. If you don't like air fresheners do not use them. If you have an allergy to them or to other normal household products do not use them. If you like using them then use them. If you read up about everything that is bad for you and take action you would have to live in a little bubble and die of starvation.


It's not that I am trying to "convert" anyone to "my way". Yes, the world is full of toxins and things that are bad for us. That is why, in my opinion, we should make an effort to reduce those toxins wherever we can.

We can't control everything, we can't "live in a bubble" but we can control some things, and that is what I am talking about.

My concern is for the animals, all animals, and the fact that they have no choice. They can't say "man that stinks, can you please get rid of it" or "my fur tastes funny when I lick myself" or "something is making me feel a little off since you started using those plug ins".

They have no choice but to "survive" with whatever we choose to put in their home environment.

There are better ways to clear the air than with heavy toxic perfumes that pollute ours and our pets' lungs, and land on their fur, so they ingest it as well, getting a double dose of it. At least you aren't EATING the stuff. But the cats and dogs are.

Little saucers of white vinegar, for instance, remove odors quite well and leave the room smelling fresh and clean.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lorilu said:


> We all survive. I would think you'd want something a bit better than simply survival for your family. Reducing the exposure to toxic chemicals where you have a choice to do so would be part of that.


want something a bit better ?!?! Lucy *is* fit and healthy (as our we and our children) and up until recently she had not visited the vet for anything other than boosters. Yes she now has joint issues, but at 14 years old almost, it's to be expected and seriously nothing to do with airfreshners 

There are thousands of dogs that spend their entire lives sat in smoke filled rooms, eat the cheapest crappiest food, or are beaten and neglected ...... and you are worrying about air freshners and them not having a choice ?? None of my dogs are forced to sit in any room with airfreshners. They could remove themselves if they wished!

I clean with white vinegar. It's eye watering :Wideyed


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We have pet birds and some chemicals are very dangerous so we have very little in the house, when i read about febreeze (sp)-(very bad for birds) it did make me wonder if its bad for them it can't be doing us much good, not that i worry about me, smoking ciggys is probably worse but it worries me that peoples pets are feeling the bad side of all the chemicals they tell us we must have to keep our house germ free, goodness knows how we made it this far when i was a kid our houses must have been filthy and stinky LOL. To get back on topic I've always thought an air freshener will only mask the smell, isn't it better to cure the smell. Steve, stinky stuff hurts my head.


----------

